

Walgreens Developer APIs - blackjack48
https://developer.walgreens.com/

======
joerago
If anyone wants to learn more about the various APIs that Walgreens offers, I
run the program and can help out. Just drop a note to apibizdev@walgreens.com
or tweet us at @WalgreensAPI. We have photo printing, the aforementioned Rx
refill and a tie-in with our rewards program and fitness apps/wearables.

------
mentos
yes yes yes

I think every single consumer facing company should have an API for
developers. So many ideas of mine usually end in "one day when that data is
available". 20 years from now I imagine it will be the norm.

------
joerago
Anyone can learn about our developer app integrations at
[https://developer.walgreens.com/blog_categories/Integration%...](https://developer.walgreens.com/blog_categories/Integration%20Showcase).

------
_RPM
Prescription API? IANAL, but this seems like it could have some serious legal
issues. Regardless, it is great to see how retailers are taking the web
seriously now and are building API's.

~~~
joerago
We have a very simple API. We are not sending back any Rx info. You send us
the Walgreens Rx and we present back a select store and time checkout. No
customer name. No medication info.

------
brianbreslin
so the only api function they have that looks remotely interesting to me is
the prescriptions one. I don't work in the health-tech space, so are there no
pre-existing APIs for submitting prescriptions? how do EMR systems do it now?

Maybe there could be an opportunity here for prescription submission +
courier/delivery guy API integration to get on demand pickups of meds?

~~~
disposition2
The prescription API is for existing (Walgreen's) prescriptions or
transferring a Rx, it doesn't allow you to submit a new Rx, just order
refills, etc.

I believe AllScripts' E-Prescribe pretty much has the market cornered for non-
hospital pharmacies. I would think most hospital EMRs would have an integrated
eprescribe for their internal pharmacy orders.

~~~
smkelly
I was part of an AllScripts deployment in a previous job. It is truly awful,
as are their deployment teams that you work with. They actually recommended we
put the web, database, app, and other tiers on a single subnet/VLAN. "We can't
help you do it any other way, we've not done that."

------
j_s
Can anyone share their hands-on experience using the Walgreens QuickPrints
photo API?

~~~
joerago
We have over 100 integrated apps with our photo printing API and offer a
revenue share of up to 20% on the order once it's sold. Over 8200 locations in
the US and many different photo products
([https://developer.walgreens.com/page/quickprints-product-
inf...](https://developer.walgreens.com/page/quickprints-product-info)).

~~~
joerago
Here are some of the many apps we are integrated with
[https://developer.walgreens.com/blog_categories/QuickPrints](https://developer.walgreens.com/blog_categories/QuickPrints).

------
jblz
I got turned away at a Walgreens pharmacy Friday afternoon because their
"system was down." The pharmacist said it was affecting "all stores.".
Interesting coincidence if it's not related to this roll out.

~~~
illicium
Unlikely, because Walgreens has had a Developer Portal and external APIs for
several years now.

------
lowglow
I'm in the middle of aggregating lists of APIs for review at
[https://techendo.com/](https://techendo.com/)

Hopefully things like this will be useful.

~~~
gajeam
Broken link there. FIXED -
[https://www.techendo.com/](https://www.techendo.com/)

------
rnovak
As both a developer and someone who takes medicine, I'd just like to say: NO

I shred my Prescription labels, and now they're basically going to be opened
up to the world for some stupid developer to expose because he/she didn't
think it through?

Apple's location data was secure until 3rd party apps leaked it. No thanks.
The convenience is not worth the loss in security/privacy

~~~
ZoF
Read the docs.

All they give out is the store location/pickup time for an RX# request, no
identification info, no medication info.

~~~
rnovak
If it's implemented correctly. How many top tech companies implement their
API's perfectly the first, second, or even hundredth time around? Walgreens
isn't a tech company.

As the patient, the person who's information is being stored, I should have
the ONLY say so over what happens to that information EVER, and if they don't
get that, I have no problem taking my business elsewhere, which it looks like
I'll have to do.

~~~
joerago
To clarify, our Rx Refill API is "inbound" in nature only. If the patient
initiates a refill, one can be completed. This is not an API around "outbound"
information from Walgreens systems. Hope that helps to clarify.

